# Winter tri help.



## JoshM (27 Sep 2016)

Morning all, 

I'm embarking on training for my first Sprint which takes place on Jan 1st (just as well I don't drink!) The swim leg is pool based, with the bike and run legs being outside. I'm thinking about clothing as I'm thinking that I might want to experiment sincecim clearly not going to simply use a sleeveless tri suit. . 

Clearly I want my transitions to be a smooth as possible, I'd thought about a long sleeved trip I suit, if such a thing suggests but wonder if that might be a bit warm in the pool, or the sleeveless tri suit with arm/leg warmers.

Any recommendations, thoughts and tips?


----------



## MichaelW2 (27 Sep 2016)

Do you run through the changing room on your way out? Change out of wet trunks into dry winter cycling kit.


----------



## Tommy2 (27 Sep 2016)

Have a jacket with your bike, should only take a few seconds to put on which will be nothing compared to the performance effects of being cold on the bike if you don't.


----------



## Tin Pot (27 Sep 2016)

No fricking way I'm running out of a hot pool in a soaking trisuit with snow on the ground.

Dry off properly and get changed. Add five minutes to your T1 and avoid the suffering during and after!

Bon chance.

Or, do a real winter tri; CX skiing, CX bike and run...


----------



## JoshM (27 Sep 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> No fricking way I'm running out of a hot pool in a soaking trisuit with snow on the ground.
> 
> Dry off properly and get changed. Add five minutes to your T1 and avoid the suffering during and after!
> 
> ...


I'm liking the sound of this advice. Thought it might be considered taboo for triathletes to consider such things. Especially in Scotland, wherebwe'recall hard as nails.


----------



## Stephenite (28 Sep 2016)

I doubt the water is going to be warm. Unless you're splashing about in the toddler pool, of course. Depending on the rules of the tri regarding nakedness you could either: swim in trunks, whip 'em off and then on with dry tri shorts or cycling shorts with thin padding and a top of your choosing or; do the whole thing in tri shorts, and add a top in T1.

Don't be a soft, southern pansy. 



Edit: I don't mean the last bit. It's just that I live more north than you.


----------



## Stephenite (28 Sep 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> Or, do a real winter tri; CX skiing, CX bike and run...


I'm going to have to do one of them.


----------



## Tin Pot (28 Sep 2016)

Stephenite said:


> I'm going to have to do one of them.




Very hard to find unfortunately, I think ITU run some but they maybe be pro events.

There is a combined set of events in Austria, downhill ski in April, then in August a run then another event for bike - results of the three are brought together. It's a lot of visits tonAustria though!

I was entered in the Weiss Rauch but had to pull out after a bike crash.


----------



## Stephenite (28 Sep 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> Very hard to find unfortunately, I think ITU run some but they maybe be pro events.
> 
> There is a combined set of events in Austria, downhill ski in April, then in August a run then another event for bike - results of the three are brought together. It's a lot of visits tonAustria though!
> 
> I was entered in the Weiss Rauch but had to pull out after a bike crash.


Uff, unlucky - it wouldn't have hurt if you were cycling on snow!

I had a quick look for one in Norway. There was a couple last season but i couldn't tell if they were to be held again. They appear to be usually held in april here. It would be tough. It's mostly legs. You would have to use your arms as much as poss on the XC ski.


----------



## fimm (28 Sep 2016)

Haha, I bet I know which race you are doing - my club run it! I'd never race myself, too ****ing cold! It is very popular as a first tri, all the same. The one time I've marshalled, we were all wrapped up in every bit of warm clothing we've got.
What kit have you got? Do you think you'll do more triathlons? If so, then getting a trisuit would be worth it, but I wouldn't necessarily splash out on one if you are not sure that you will use it again.

Anyway, it is your first tri, you want to enjoy it. So I'd suggest that you plan to wrap up as well as the weather demands in T1 - put on socks, put on leggings and a top, put on gloves. Leave getting hands so cold that you can't take your helmet off to the speed merchants. Of course you want to do as well as you can, but really for that race when it is your first don't worry about a minute or two. The other thing to note is that you should warm up quite well on the bike as the course is "quite hilly" - but that means you've got a downhill to cool you down again as well, so something windproof might be a good plan.


----------



## JoshM (28 Sep 2016)

fimm said:


> Haha, I bet I know which race you are doing - my club run it! I'd never race myself, too ****ing cold! It is very popular as a first tri, all the same. The one time I've marshalled, we were all wrapped up in every bit of warm clothing we've got.
> What kit have you got? Do you think you'll do more triathlons? If so, then getting a trisuit would be worth it, but I wouldn't necessarily splash out on one if you are not sure that you will use it again.
> 
> Anyway, it is your first tri, you want to enjoy it. So I'd suggest that you plan to wrap up as well as the weather demands in T1 - put on socks, put on leggings and a top, put on gloves. Leave getting hands so cold that you can't take your helmet off to the speed merchants. Of course you want to do as well as you can, but really for that race when it is your first don't worry about a minute or two. The other thing to note is that you should warm up quite well on the bike as the course is "quite hilly" - but that means you've got a downhill to cool you down again as well, so something windproof might be a good plan.



Ha ha ha! It's certainly the Sprint you're thinking of! I hope I'll do more tris, and have a tri suit, but as I say its a sleeveless one! I saw that the climb on the bike, 300+ m in 16km! Looking forward to it. Any tips you could give me would be appreciated since you're familiar with the course and event.


----------



## fimm (29 Sep 2016)

I'm not sure what else to add - as I say, I've never raced it and only marshalled the once. 
In the unlikely event that I did decide to do it, I would swim in my trisuit and then put on longs, a top (or even layers, depending on the weather), socks and gloves in T1. 
If you have specific questions do ask.


----------

